# Hummingbird lands on my head.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

This Hummingbird feeds at his feeder everymorning so is very used to having breakfast with me. 
[youtube:166uv4am]http://www.youtube.com/v/dnbFJCc5PtI?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:166uv4am]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool, how long did it take to get him to do that? Do you see as many now as you did a month ago? Just got back from the cabin and only saw singles twice, but last month we had them all over.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's neat. thanks for posting


----------

